# Ancora Forchielli sul Milan:Non è detto che si concluda la cessione



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2016)

Ancora lui, Forchielli, che spara a zero sul Milan, intervistato da Mariangela Pira di CNBC. Secondo il presidente di Mandarin capital non è ancora detto che la transazione vada a buon fine, come dimostra l'operazione China Railways con l'inter ai tempi, fallita proprio all'ultimo.
Video al secondo post.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2016)

video.milanofinanza.it/classcnbc/notizie-commenti/Milan-ai-cinesi--i-dubbi-degli-esperti-55084/


----------



## Doctore (8 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ancora lui, Forchielli, che spara a zero sul Milan, intervistato da Mariangela Pira di CNBC. Secondo il presidente di Mandarin capital non è ancora detto che la transazione vada a buon fine, come dimostra l'operazione China Railways con l'inter ai tempi, fallita proprio all'ultimo.
> Video al secondo post.



l inter aveva firmato il preliminare con le penali?


----------



## Kaw (8 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ancora lui, Forchielli, che spara a zero sul Milan, intervistato da Mariangela Pira di CNBC. Secondo il presidente di Mandarin capital non è ancora detto che la transazione vada a buon fine, come dimostra l'operazione China Railways con l'inter ai tempi, fallita proprio all'ultimo.
> Video al secondo post.


Vabè, è pacifico. E' stato firmato un preliminare con una penale, nulla vieta agli acquirenti di tirarsi indietro pagando gli 85 milioni che restano. E' una cosa che può succedere, è un'eventualità da tenere in conto fino alla fine.


----------



## naliM77 (8 Agosto 2016)

L'Inter non firmò un bel nulla, anzi, ChinaRailway smentì anche in maniera secca...China Railway si offrì di costruire lo stadio, non di acquisire partecipazioni nell'Inter...

Questo ci sta trollando ragazzi...


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2016)

guardate il video, è interessante comunque. Espone i diversi dubbi...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ancora lui, Forchielli, che spara a zero sul Milan, intervistato da Mariangela Pira di CNBC. Secondo il presidente di Mandarin capital non è ancora detto che la transazione vada a buon fine, come dimostra l'operazione China Railways con l'inter ai tempi, fallita proprio all'ultimo.
> Video al secondo post.



China Railways ha smentito qualsiasi voce su un ipotetico interesse di acquisizione di una quota societaria dell'Inter. Avevano solo discusso dell'ipotetica costruzione del nuovo stadio. Quindi il caro Forchielli sta solo sbattendo la testa per continuare con la sua tesi, come un mulo. Non dategli troppo conto.


----------



## folletto (8 Agosto 2016)

Dai Forchi mangiala, mangialaaaaa!


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2016)

ripeto guardate il video raga, è un pò inquietante la situazione.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ripeto guardate il video raga, è un pò inquietante la situazione.



Ma figuriamoci. Ne ha sparate tante. Sull'Inter era lo stesso scettico. Può anche conoscere ambiente e quant'altro, però ultimamente sta delirando.


----------



## naliM77 (8 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ripeto guardate il video raga, è un pò inquietante la situazione.



Sono al laovro...non è che potresti riassumere?


----------



## Black (8 Agosto 2016)

ma ancora parla questo? l'unico video che vogliamo vedere è del Forchiello che mantiene la promessa fatta!!


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2016)

nel video spiega il perché si parla di novembre, in pratica ci vogliono 90 giorni per ottenere il permesso del governo cinese ad esportare capitali all'estero, e ultimamente hanno fatto scadere i 90 giorni di proposito, facendo saltare diverse acquisizioni miliardarie in America. Inoltre spiega cos'è Haixia capital, chi ne fa parte, e opera a livello regionale in infrastrutture, ferrovie, immobiliari ecc, ma sempre regionale. L'unico movimento verso l'estero è stato per un allevamento di polli in Francia. Poi aggiunge che c'è di mezzo anche un fondo taiwanese, che è in forte contrasto tra l'altro con il governo di pechino. Per cui non si spiega come sia possibile una roba simile, e aggiunge altre cose. Insomma vale la pena ascoltare.


----------



## folletto (8 Agosto 2016)

Eh certo questi qua avrebbero firmato un preliminare solo per regalare 100 mln di penale al nano / fininvest, ma dai


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Eh certo questi qua avrebbero firmato un preliminare solo per regalare 100 mln di penale al nano / fininvest, ma dai



secondo la giornalista di CNBC che ha detto espressamente testuali parole:" ho parlato con fonti interne italiane e non cinesi" i soldi non sono ancora arrivati!!! e la penale sarebbe di 15 mln. Cifra abbordabile per loro. Almeno così ha detto. 
Comunque nel video è tutto spiegato.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Agosto 2016)

Colui disse che non c'era alcuna cordata, non ESISTEVA alcuna cordata.. Ora che la cordata ESISTE non è a posto, ma vuole solo giocare perché giustamente ha tempo da perdere, quindi arriva a Milano per siglare un accordo preliminare con penali per poi ritornare in patria facendo scadere il preliminare e prendendosi addosso i milioni di penale... Si bene, tutto perfetto... 
Ripeto: colui disse che non ESISTEVA ALCUNA CORDATA. Quindi se stessimo a sentire alle sue...come dire per non dire una parolaccia... Fandonie?, non doveva neanche essere firmato il preliminare


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2016)

Immagino siano le stesse fonti che davano come impossibile ed esilarante un interesse cinese per il Milan. Ma tant'è. Vedremo tra un po' l'evolversi della situazione.


----------



## naliM77 (8 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> nel video spiega il perché si parla di novembre, in pratica ci vogliono 90 giorni per ottenere il permesso del governo cinese ad esportare capitali all'estero, e ultimamente hanno fatto scadere i 90 giorni di proposito, facendo saltare diverse acquisizioni miliardarie in America. Inoltre spiega cos'è Haixia capital, chi ne fa parte, e opera a livello regionale in infrastrutture, ferrovie, immobiliari ecc, ma sempre regionale. L'unico movimento verso l'estero è stato per un allevamento di polli in Francia. Poi aggiunge che c'è di mezzo anche un fondo taiwanese, che è in forte contrasto tra l'altro con il governo di pechino. Per cui non si spiega come sia possibile una roba simile, e aggiunge altre cose. Insomma vale la pena ascoltare.



Ha detto le stesse cose a Sky...quindi nulla di nuovo. In poche parole afferma che il Governo non concederà al Governo l'autorizzazione per esportare dei fondi per portare a termine una operazione voluta dal Governo...


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Agosto 2016)

Vabbè, dice cose che già sappiamo. Non è ancora stato fatto niente.

E comunque ha detto che una fonte gli ha confermato che l'affare si porta a termine.

L'unica cosa interessante è che ha smontato l'sgr in questione.


----------



## naliM77 (8 Agosto 2016)

Aggiungo..e secondo voi, Fininvest che ha l'acqua alla gola, aspetta di vedere questi "giochetti" governativi cinesi e rischiare di ripianare altri 100 milioni di perdita a fine anno?Voi direte "eh ma c'è la penale"...sì vabbè ok, allora i cinesi hanno voluto regalare 100 milioni a Berlusconi?

Dai su...siamo seri. Fininvest che ha emesso quel comunicato, con tanto di nomi di banche (non la BCC del mediosangro eh), ma sopratutto nesusno fa notare che dalla firma dell'esclusiva al preliminare sono già passati quasi 90 giorni e che della SPV costituita se ne parla da fine maggio?

Ragazzi...se c'è stato il comunicato è solo perchè tutti i passi "governativi" sono stati compiuti.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, dice cose che già sappiamo. Non è ancora stato fatto niente.
> 
> E comunque ha detto che una fonte gli ha confermato che l'affare si porta a termine.
> 
> L'unica cosa interessante è che ha smontato l'sgr in questione.



esatto....


----------



## Love (8 Agosto 2016)

inizia a portare sfiga questo...ebbasta dai...


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> esatto....



A me non è sembrato pessimista comunque. Era a metà.


----------



## robs91 (8 Agosto 2016)

Come si è visto con Bollorè-Premium nulla è scontato.Quindi fino al passaggio finale io ci andrò parecchio cauto senza esaltarmi prima del tempo.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A me non è sembrato pessimista comunque. Era a metà.



mah, a me invece sembrava alludesse al solito teatrino, nel senso che si è fatto il passo più lungo della gamba senza aspettare l'ok del governo. Infatti ha detto che alla fine i 15 mln di penale li hanno, per cui non sarebbe un problema.


----------



## naliM77 (8 Agosto 2016)

Guardate...si arriva a fine anno solo per motivi contabili. Altrimenti si sarebbe potuto chiudere già a metà novembre non appena Antitrust e FIGC daranno il "lasciapassare"..

Tutto ciò che doveva essere fatto è stato fatto, parliamo di un affare da 750 miioni di euro, non di robetta, sopratutto un affare compiuto su richeista dello stato centrale.


----------



## naliM77 (8 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Come si è visto con Bollorè-Premium nulla è scontato.Quindi fino al passaggio finale io ci andrò parecchio cauto senza esaltarmi prima del tempo.



Bentornato...


----------



## robs91 (8 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mah, a me invece sembrava alludesse al solito teatrino, nel senso che si è fatto il passo più lungo della gamba senza aspettare l'ok del governo. Infatti ha detto che alla fine i 15 mln di penale li hanno, per cui non sarebbe un problema.



Si ma sono 15 più 80 nei prossimi trentacinque giorni se non sbaglio.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Guardate...si arriva a fine anno solo per motivi contabili. Altrimenti si sarebbe potuto chiudere già a metà novembre non appena Antitrust e FIGC daranno il "lasciapassare"..
> 
> Tutto ciò che doveva essere fatto è stato fatto, parliamo di un affare da 750 miioni di euro, non di robetta, sopratutto un affare compiuto su richeista dello stato centrale.



e a tal proposito lui ha portato esempi recentissimi di trattative di miliardi di euro saltate in America sempre con di mezzo lo stato cinese. Boh, aspettiamo...non è un pinco pallino questo.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Si ma sono 15 più 80 nei prossimi trentacinque giorni se non sbaglio.



Esatto. Entro 35 giorni arriveranno altri 85 mln.


----------



## naliM77 (8 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e a tal proposito lui ha portato esempi recentissimi di trattative di miliardi di euro saltate in America sempre con di mezzo lo stato cinese. Boh, aspettiamo...non è un pinco pallino questo.



Sto pincopallino aveva chiamato Pechino che gli aveva assicurato che non era vero niente...e poi si scopre che Pechino è il primo azionista del Milan.


----------



## robs91 (8 Agosto 2016)

Comunque anche la giornalista sembrava molto scettica,probabilmente rosicava perchè ha altre simpatie calcistiche


----------



## Coripra (8 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> secondo la giornalista di CNBC che ha detto espressamente testuali parole:" ho parlato con fonti interne italiane e non cinesi" i soldi non sono ancora arrivati!!! e la penale sarebbe di 15 mln. Cifra abbordabile per loro. Almeno così ha detto.
> Comunque nel video è tutto spiegato.



...e comunque, così come era per il preliminare, per la cordata, per i cinesi... ognuno continuerà a credere a quello che vuole.
Adesso che il preliminare è stato firmato, la penale, come rimarcato dal prode F, sarà talmente minima che sicuramente B o i cinesi si tireranno indietro.
Perchè ambedue le parti hanno messo in piedi questo "teatrino" solo per passare il tempo: in Cina e ad Arcore, è risaputo, ci si annoia molto.
Inoltre il governo cinese non darà l'autorizzazione all'esportazione dei capitali perchè in Cina non gliene frega niente di acquisire il Milan e tutto quello che è stato sin qui detto dagli altri "illustri" commentatori sui motivi della trattativa è solo fuffa.
Mentre invece il prode F sì che sa: lui e solo lui ha i contatti giusti con Pechino (come ha sin qui ampiamente dimostrato).
Perciò pentitevi della gioia e delle speranze!
E, se vorrete farvi sempre e comunque male , aspettate a sentire quello che salterà fuori DOPO la firma del definitivo: prevedo citazioni catastrofiche, il crollo dell'economia cinese e il dilagare di locuste, pioggia di rane e sangue...
Ma se non accadrà, le cassandre potranno sempre dire che in fin dei conti i cinesi a gennaio non hanno mica acquistato CR. E neppure Messi.
Che poveracci, 'sti cinesi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Agosto 2016)

In questa faccenda fino ad ora è successo l'esatto contrario di quello che ha affermato Forchielli.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Comunque anche la giornalista sembrava molto scettica,probabilmente rosicava perchè ha altre simpatie calcistiche



Forse forse questi cinesi ancora non esistono......


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (8 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A me non è sembrato pessimista comunque. Era a metà.



Anche a me. Esprime dubbi legittimi sulla coesistenza di società governative Cinesi e fondi taiwanesi. Conferma che la mentalità cinese è criptica per gli occidentali, ma anche che il costo del Milan equivale a pochi spiccioli per la loro potenza economica. E comunque, che l'acquisizione sarà confermata solo con l'arrivo del bonifico, e questa è una realtà 
Era più la giornalista, a mio avviso, che manifestava scetticismo.
In ogni caso, vale la pena di vederlo soltanto per le immagini di fondo


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Agosto 2016)

Troppi ignoranti in tutta questa faccenda ci hanno marciato. C'è ancora chi asserisce che il 2 di agosto del 2015 ci fu un comunicato stampa fininvest simile a quello di quest'anno quando invece non ci fu nessun comunicato, come non ci fu nessuna firma di preliminare con tanto di penale. 
Forse è invidia?? O si vuole far i fenomeni?? Oppure si sta rosicando per non averne presa una dall'inizio??
A volte il silenzio però sarebbe d'oro....


----------



## Serginho (8 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ...non è un pinco pallino questo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Agosto 2016)

Perlomeno Forchielli in qualche modo conferma che la Cina esiste.


----------



## LukeLike (8 Agosto 2016)

Ignorante e presuntuoso. Nulla di più e nulla di meno.


----------



## Freddiedevil (8 Agosto 2016)

Secondo me è abbastanza evidente che questo qui sia stato messo lì apposta per parlare male della trattativa, l'ho pensato la prima volta quando "aveva sentito Pechino", e ancor di più lo penso oggi. Starà facendo questo sotto l'impulso di qualcun altro, ma non riesco a immaginare chi...forse la Juventus, visto che va ogni settimana intervistato a Sky


----------



## BraveHeart (8 Agosto 2016)

credo ti esalteresti solo se la trattativa saltasse. è evidente...


----------



## BraveHeart (8 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mah, a me invece sembrava alludesse al solito teatrino, nel senso che si è fatto il passo più lungo della gamba senza aspettare l'ok del governo. Infatti ha detto che alla fine i 15 mln di penale li hanno, per cui non sarebbe un problema.



Ma se è il governo a volere il Milan, che "ok" devono aspettare? Dai su.....ma date credito proprio a tutto?


----------



## markjordan (8 Agosto 2016)

il governo ringrazia e poi blocca
grande magnaemme , contnuate cosi' tè e i vari boccaloni antiMilan


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> il governo ringrazia e poi blocca
> grande magnaemme , contnuate cosi' tè e i vari boccaloni antiMilan



ci sarebbero i boccaloni? quelli che dicono che il governo ringrazia quando in realtà è semplicemente stata la cittadina di CHangxing?


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Ma se è il governo a volere il Milan, che "ok" devono aspettare? Dai su.....ma date credito proprio a tutto?



si riportano le fonti sia pro che contro..cerchiamo di rispettare chi pubblica le notizie per favore.


----------



## patriots88 (8 Agosto 2016)

sto' tizio era uno di quelli che sostenva, secondo le sue marafonti cinesi, che la cordata non esisteva.

è uno spocchioso che continua a raccontarne pur di non ammettere di aver avuto torto


----------



## Fedeshi (8 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si riportano le fonti sia pro che contro..cerchiamo di rispettare chi pubblica le notizie per favore.



Quindi il capitano della Nazionale Cinese fà tweet in quanto partecipe del teatrino? Quindi il governo di chingchoncoso ringrazia l'acquisto in quanto partecipe del teatrino? Quindi Haxia Capital società controllata dal più grande fondo Cinese si é prestata ad un teatrino? Quindi gli 85 mln da versare ENTRO 35 giorni sono soldi del Monopoli? Quindi Fininvest ed i Cinesi stessi firmano un preliminare VINCOLANTE non sapendo se può saltare tutto da un momento all'altro? Quindi Haxia fondo Statale sottolineo STATALE partecipa ad un operazione senza avere il consenso dello stesso governo suo superiore? Lo stesso governo che su sua direttiva imprenditori comprando a destra e a manca squadre di Calcio,per il Milan unico Top Club della risma di Real,Manchester,Bayer direbbe,No a te non ti vogliamo? Corvo,amico mio,fratello rossonero non farti mettere il tarlo nell'orecchio da nessuno che vuole rovinarti questa gioia della rinascita,Godi pure e Godi copiosamente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Agosto 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> l inter aveva firmato il preliminare con le penali?



Assolutamente, l'Inter non firmò nulla con China Railway e metterla come esempio è sbagliato. Infatti Railway smentì addirittura il giorno dopo l'annuncio dell'Inter. Il problema che fino alla fine tutte le autorizzazioni possano non arrivare esiste ma se sono arrivate per una società privata come Suning, per quale motivo non dovrebbero arrivare per aziende controllate proprio dallo Stato? 

Forchielli continua a compiere opera di terrorismo psicologico e mi dispiace perché molti tifosi ci cascano facendosela sotto.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Quindi il capitano della Nazionale Cinese fà tweet in quanto partecipe del teatrino? Quindi il governo di chingchoncoso ringrazia l'acquisto in quanto partecipe del teatrino? Quindi Haxia Capital società controllata dal più grande fondo Cinese si é prestata ad un teatrino? Quindi gli 85 mln da versare ENTRO 35 giorni sono soldi del Monopoli? Quindi Fininvest ed i Cinesi stessi firmano un preliminare VINCOLANTE non sapendo se può saltare tutto da un momento all'altro? Quindi Haxia fondo Statale sottolineo STATALE partecipa ad un operazione senza avere il consenso dello stesso governo suo superiore? Lo stesso governo che su sua direttiva imprenditori comprando a destra e a manca squadre di Calcio,per il Milan unico Top Club della risma di Real,Manchester,Bayer direbbe,No a te non ti vogliamo? Corvo,amico mio,fratello rossonero non farti mettere il tarlo nell'orecchio da nessuno che vuole rovinarti questa gioia della rinascita,Godi pure e Godi copiosamente.



ci provo ma sto forchielli mi mette in crisi ogni volta...


----------



## Coripra (8 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ci provo ma sto forchielli mi mette in crisi ogni volta...



E tu non leggerlo, no?
Guarda, prova a pensare a come ti (ci) saresti fatto meno il sangue amaro se non avessi (avessimo) dato retta a tutti i gufi e bugiardi e malfidenti e ... che hanno parlato a vanvera in questi ultimi tre mesi...
Chiaro, non ti dico che sia giusto seguire solo quelli che ti dicono ciò che vorresti (vorremmo) sentire, però almeno su certi personaggi che dimostrano sicumera a sproposito, prova a sorvolare


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Agosto 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Quindi il capitano della Nazionale Cinese fà tweet in quanto partecipe del teatrino? Quindi il governo di chingchoncoso ringrazia l'acquisto in quanto partecipe del teatrino? Quindi Haxia Capital società controllata dal più grande fondo Cinese si é prestata ad un teatrino? Quindi gli 85 mln da versare ENTRO 35 giorni sono soldi del Monopoli? Quindi Fininvest ed i Cinesi stessi firmano un preliminare VINCOLANTE non sapendo se può saltare tutto da un momento all'altro? Quindi Haxia fondo Statale sottolineo STATALE partecipa ad un operazione senza avere il consenso dello stesso governo suo superiore? Lo stesso governo che su sua direttiva imprenditori comprando a destra e a manca squadre di Calcio,per il Milan unico Top Club della risma di Real,Manchester,Bayer direbbe,No a te non ti vogliamo? Corvo,amico mio,fratello rossonero non farti mettere il tarlo nell'orecchio da nessuno che vuole rovinarti questa gioia della rinascita,Godi pure e Godi copiosamente.


Aggiungiamo, come ciliegina sulla torta, le foto di Berlusconi con Fu Xiyang anche! Colui che ci ha perculato tutti dicendo che il Milan era appetito ma che non esisteva nessuna trattativa, quando è sceso in prima persona a villa Certosa con parte del gruppo cinese a firmare il preliminare e a stringere la mano di Berlusconi! 
Ragazzi non andate dietro a sto demente interista. La trattativa è cosa fatta.


----------



## Doctore (8 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, l'Inter non firmò nulla con China Railway e metterla come esempio è sbagliato. Infatti Railway smentì addirittura il giorno dopo l'annuncio dell'Inter. Il problema che fino alla fine tutte le autorizzazioni possano non arrivare esiste ma se sono arrivate per una società privata come Suning, per quale motivo non dovrebbero arrivare per aziende controllate proprio dallo Stato?
> 
> Forchielli continua a compiere opera di terrorismo psicologico e mi dispiace perché molti tifosi ci cascano facendosela sotto.



Non capisco il perche devono fare certe dichiarazioni...bohhh


----------



## bonvo74 (8 Agosto 2016)

Praticamente ci sono forchielli e ruiu che dicono che tutto un bluff e tutto il resto del mondo che dice che la cosa è fatta, o me ne manca qualcuno oltre loro due?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Agosto 2016)

Nel frattempo l governo di Changxing, , ha ufficialmente ringraziato la Sino Europe per l'acquisto del Milan,
vorrà dire qualcosa?


----------



## kolao95 (8 Agosto 2016)

Che dice Pechino, Forchielli?

[MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] Evitiamo ste robe!


----------



## Fedeshi (8 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ci provo ma sto forchielli mi mette in crisi ogni volta...



Quello di: Ho chiamato Pechino non esiste nessuna cordata,usa l'esempio dell'Inter quando ancora il progetto Calcio non era stato nemmeno ideato in Cina e che parla di penali quando nemmeno CCTV ed altri media sanno nulla? Sarei curioso inoltre di sapere dal Sig.Forchielli quei 85 milioni di caparra una volta versati che fine fanno se la trattativa salta? E palese che quei 100 mln siano il corrispettivo della penale.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Agosto 2016)

Forchielli usa un linguaggio pieno di tecnicismi, fruibile solo a persone esperte di economia.

"Quel sottile olezzo di m... che si leva dalla vendita del Milan ai Cinesi "

"i compratori credono di farla, quando si accorgono dell'errore saranno c... amari "

"Male che vada coi Cinesi il Berlusca con uveite e occhiali e Apicella col mandolino in giro per pizzerie da taffiare lo rimedian sempre!"


----------



## Fedeshi (8 Agosto 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Forchielli usa un linguaggio pieno di tecnicismi, fruibile solo a persone esperte di economia.
> 
> "Quel sottile olezzo di m... che si leva dalla vendita del Milan ai Cinesi "
> 
> ...


Che signore.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Agosto 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Che signore.



Io comunque rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ed ero anche più scettico di Forchielli in merito alla trattativa (come dimostra la mia firma), quindi non voglio fare lo splendido che aveva previsto tutto.
Però, insomma, Forchielli francamente mi sembra una persona innamorata della sua idea, crede che se la realtà si scontra con le sue idee, è la realtà a sbagliarsi, mentre le sue idee sono assolutamente valide.

Porca miseria, hai passato tutta l'estate a dire che non c'era nessuna cordata, e che nessun cinese era interessato al Milan, ragion per cui non ci sarebbe stato nessun preliminare. Adesso che hanno firmato il preliminare dice che non ci sarà nessun closing. Immagino che se perfezionassero il closing, direbbe che i cinesi sono poverissimi. Se iniziassero a spendere, direbbe che tanto nel 2030 dopo i Mondiali faranno fallire il Milan, e via dicendo.

Oltretutto ha ammesso di non aver "letto con l'attenzione dovuta" il comunicato ufficiale della Fininvest.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2016)

Vi consiglio di leggere su twitter il dibattito che ha avuto forchielli con diversi utenti... sta a rosicà.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vi consiglio di leggere su twitter il dibattito che ha avuto forchielli con diversi utenti... sta a rosicà.









L'ha presa bene direi.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> L'ha presa bene direi.



 comunque ci è andato giù pesantissimo...dice che è tutta una pagliacciata, nel senso che non c'entra il governo centrale ma solo quella contea. Boh non so che pensare sinceramente.


----------



## fra29 (9 Agosto 2016)

Le cose dette magari,vanno,un po' approfondite.
Anche se da come parla lui sembra ci abbia comprato una provincia o una sua partecipata.
La cosa stucchevole è il suo linguaggio e gli insulti gratuiti. Ma non si vergogna? Una persona cosi quanto può esser attendibile? Ci manca una bestemmia a dio e ha detto e scritto tutto.. Bah..


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Le cose dette magari,vanno,un po' approfondite.
> Anche se da come parla lui sembra ci abbia comprato una provincia o una sua partecipata.
> La cosa stucchevole è il suo linguaggio e gli insulti gratuiti. Ma non si vergogna? Una persona cosi quanto può esser attendibile? Ci manca una bestemmia a dio e ha detto e scritto tutto.. Bah..



è vero, un troglodita. 
Comunque va assolutamente approfondito questo discorso. Lui dice no governo centrale ma governo di contea. Occhio.


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vi consiglio di leggere su twitter il dibattito che ha avuto forchielli con diversi utenti... sta a rosicà.


Dopo l'intervista di oggi rilasciata da Sino ha sbarellato completamente e tu che ti preoccupavi. 


corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è vero, un troglodita.
> Comunque va assolutamente approfondito questo discorso. Lui dice no governo centrale ma governo di contea. Occhio.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> comunque ci è andato giù pesantissimo...dice che è tutta una pagliacciata, nel senso che non c'entra il governo centrale ma solo quella contea. Boh non so che pensare sinceramente.



Non so niente di Cina ma credo che li non si muovi una foglia senza previo consenso del governo. 

Oggi con l'intervista di Sino si conferma ufficialmente l'intervento di fondi governativi.

Haxia é un fondo Statale,STATALE controllato a sua volta dal più grande fondo Statale Cinese.

Game,Set,Match.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> comunque ci è andato giù pesantissimo...dice che è tutta una pagliacciata, nel senso che non c'entra il governo centrale ma solo quella contea. Boh non so che pensare sinceramente.


Semplicemente, io credo che la sino-europe sia dello stato della contea di changxing e quest'ultima ha ringraziato. Ma non c'è solo la sino-europe nella cordata del Milan, già parlando di Haxia che io sappia è del governo. Praticamente quello che sapevamo già.. compagnie private e compagnie statali...Quindi forchielli secondo me non ha detto assolutamente niente.. Anzi, una cosa si.. *che rosica da morire*.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Agosto 2016)

Sa che il piatto di feci si avvicina


----------



## wfiesso (9 Agosto 2016)

Comunque è davvero un idioma sto coprofago, non si capisce se sia convinto di ciò che dice o se sta soltanto cercando di pararsi il popò visto che secondo lui la Cina non esisteva


----------



## neversayconte (9 Agosto 2016)

VOglio per lui è il più grande piatto di ***** di mucca ancora bella calda.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Agosto 2016)

A forchie'.... Il piatto è in tavola...
Ancora fumante


----------



## Black (9 Agosto 2016)

patetico questo Forchielli. Uno che usa quel linguaggio non è da considerare. 

Comunque a suo parere non esisteva neanche la cordata, quindi ad oggi 1-0 per noi. Poi vedremo come finirà


----------



## 666psycho (9 Agosto 2016)

Forchielli negherebbe pure l'olocausto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Agosto 2016)

Prima diceva che non esistevano i cinesi, dubitando l'esistenza di cordate interessate al Milan, dichiarando di aver chiamato Pechino, i quali avrebbero smentito un interesse per il Milan.
In seguito dopo il preliminare dice che tutto è ancora in dubbio perchè bisogna aspettare 90 giorni perchè ci sia il via libera da parte della Cina di smuovere i capitali per l'acquisto finale, facendo un errato paragone con quello che è successo tra l'Inter e la China Railway.
Poi dice che coloro che hanno acquistato il Milan, o sono in procinto di farlo, non sono una cordata ma una colletta tra organi periferici pubblici, deridendo il gruppo veicolo Sino-Europe situato a Changxing, chiamandola comunità montana.
Mi chiedo quale sia il prossimo step del Dottor Forchielli a questo punto.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

Allora, diciamo che Forchielli dice alcune verità:

Con i cinesi fino al bonifico non è mai certo nulla, che Changxing non è Pechino. Che Haixia è un fondo di investimento con interessi locali nel Fujian. Che occorrono 90 giorni per le autorizzazioni.

Però omette (non so quanto volutamente) altre verità:

Haixia è partecipata dallo stato. Changxing è un nome di provincia come un altro, il Fujian non è certo a 20 km da Changxing (Siamo sull'ordine dei 1.000 km) quindi se la provincia di Changxing e Haixia fanno affari insieme è perchè qualcuno li ha messi in contatto.

Che idea mi sono fatto?

Allora la spiego qui: l'affare stava andando bene, poi ad un certo punto qualcosa si è incrinato, c'era urgenza di chiudere, GSR è stata fatta fuori e serviva coprire quella mancanza e "qualcuno" ha chiamato il capo di Haixia dicendogli "guarda devi coprire 100 milioni di euro"...

In questo affare c'è la mano di Pechino ed è anche pesante, senza la mano di chi comanda, Haixia e Changxing non avrebbero mai fatto un affare simile assieme. Probabilmente è tsata scelta la "comunità montana" veramente per finalità turistiche o perchè c'era una "testa di legno" originaria di quel posto ed allora la società è stata messa lì come sede...

State tranquilli


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ancora lui, Forchielli, che spara a zero sul Milan, intervistato da Mariangela Pira di CNBC. Secondo il presidente di Mandarin capital non è ancora detto che la transazione vada a buon fine, come dimostra l'operazione China Railways con l'inter ai tempi, fallita proprio all'ultimo.
> Video al secondo post.



Un inutile che continua a cercare visibilità.
Povera Italia.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Allora, diciamo che Forchielli dice alcune verità:
> 
> Con i cinesi fino al bonifico non è mai certo nulla, che Changxing non è Pechino. Che Haixia è un fondo di investimento con interessi locali nel Fujian. Che occorrono 90 giorni per le autorizzazioni.
> 
> ...



ecco credo che questa sia un ipotesi interessante....


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Un inutile che continua a cercare visibilità.
> Povera Italia.



A me Forchielli ricorda tanto l'avv Grassani. Ricordate ogni volta che c'era un'indagine federale, tutte le TV e tutti i quotidiani intervistavano questo avvocato, esperto nel codice di giustizia sportiva. Ora quante volte ci prese sulle varie sentenze?Forse appena una...ma non per colpa sua eh, semplicemente esprimeva un'opinione e tentava di informare il "volgo" sulle procedure e sulle norme...ma giustamente i processi poi vivevano di vita loro e l'opinione dell'illustre avvocato, contavano quanto il 2 di coppe quando briscola è spade 

In poche parole Forchielli non è il custode della verità, lo ripeto, lui dice cose giuste, ma se una persona usa il porprio cervello capisce che non tutto ciò che dice è corretto. Lo ripeto, Haixia con la provincia di Chanxing non ha nulla a che spartire (lo ha detto anche Forchielli, è un fondo "locale" con interessi solo e soltanto nel Fujian e a Taiwan), quindi se è entrata nell'affare lo ha fatto perchè qualcuno ha chiesto di farlo...
Quindi siccome Fininvest non può aver scritto il falso nel suo comunicato, allora...traete le conclusioni.

Poi, oh...forse sono io a scrivere castronerie visto che la cina l'ho scoperta solo un mese fa eh ahahahah


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> A me Forchielli ricorda tanto l'avv Grassani. Ricordate ogni volta che c'era un'indagine federale, tutte le TV e tutti i quotidiani intervistavano questo avvocato, esperto nel codice di giustizia sportiva. Ora quante volte ci prese sulle varie sentenze?Forse appena una...ma non per colpa sua eh, semplicemente esprimeva un'opinione e tentava di informare il "volgo" sulle procedure e sulle norme...ma giustamente i processi poi vivevano di vita loro e l'opinione dell'illustre avvocato, contavano quanto il 2 di coppe quando briscola è spade
> 
> In poche parole Forchielli non è il custode della verità, lo ripeto, lui dice cose giuste, ma se una persona usa il porprio cervello capisce che non tutto ciò che dice è corretto. Lo ripeto, Haixia con la provincia di Chanxing non ha nulla a che spartire (lo ha detto anche Forchielli, è un fondo "locale" con interessi solo e soltanto nel Fujian e a Taiwan), quindi se è entrata nell'affare lo ha fatto perchè qualcuno ha chiesto di farlo...
> Quindi siccome Fininvest non può aver scritto il falso nel suo comunicato, allora...traete le conclusioni.
> ...



Aspetta. Haixia capital non è di Changxing? chiedo eh...perché onestamente la cina è un casino


----------



## malos (9 Agosto 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Forchielli usa un linguaggio pieno di tecnicismi, fruibile solo a persone esperte di economia.
> 
> "Quel sottile olezzo di m... che si leva dalla vendita del Milan ai Cinesi "
> 
> ...



Io non lo conosco e non lo conoscevo ma vedendo questi stralci e quelli dopo su twitter ho fatto bene ad ignorarlo. Una capra cafona. Io ancora non capisco come faccia ad avere un seguito questo maleducato.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Aspetta. Haixia capital non è di Changxing? chiedo eh...perché onestamente la cina è un casino



Haixia, lo ha detto Forchielli non io, è di Funjian, la provincia a sud che è di fronte a Taiwan...praticamente Changxing e Fujian distano quasi 1000 km (un po' come se una ditta calabresse facesse un affare di acquisizione con la provincia di Milano). 

Lo stesso Forchielli ha detto che Haixia ha interessi locali ne Fujian non nella Cina...è un fondo "locale" (e locale per la Cina credo sia un discorso relativo, ma tant'è). Quindi perchè aiutare una provincia distante 1000 km della quale forse non conosce nemmeno i "federali" del posto?

Se lo ha fatto,e ssendo un fondo a partecipazione statale, lo ha fatto perchè forse qualcuno le ha consigliato di farlo e c'era urgenza di chiudere (era il 31 luglio e il 4 agosto c'era il CDA Fininvest che avrebbe deliberato in tal senso).

*RIPETO, SONO MIE SUPPOSIZIONI BASATE SU DI UN MIO RAGIONAMENTO EH.*


----------



## sballotello (9 Agosto 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> patetico questo Forchielli. Uno che usa quel linguaggio non è da considerare.
> 
> Comunque a suo parere non esisteva neanche la cordata, quindi ad oggi 1-0 per noi. Poi vedremo come finirà



ieri Forchielli ha detto che il Milan è stato preso da una COLLETTA non da una CORDATA.. è solo un clow in circa di pubblico


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Haixia, lo ha detto Forchielli non io, è di Funjian, la provincia a sud che è di fronte a Taiwan...praticamente Changxing e Fujian distano quasi 1000 km (un po' come se una ditta calabresse facesse un affare di acquisizione con la provincia di Milano).
> 
> Lo stesso Forchielli ha detto che Haixia ha interessi locali ne Fujian non nella Cina...è un fondo "locale" (e locale per la Cina credo sia un discorso relativo, ma tant'è). Quindi perchè aiutare una provincia distante 1000 km della quale forse non conosce nemmeno i "federali" del posto?
> 
> ...



Il fondo Haixia è controllato direttamente dallo Stato centrale attraverso SDIC, suo maggior azionista. E per il momento sappiamo che Haixia è il maggior azionista del veicolo che rileverà il club rossonero. 
Quindi pensare che l'acquisto del Milan sia una operazione "regionale" (e quindi più facilmente bloccabile dallo Stato, come sostiene Forchielli) e non "statale", è fuori luogo perché tiene in considerazione soltanto una parte del quadro generale. Come spesso certa gente è solita fare...


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il fondo Haixia è controllato direttamente dallo Stato centrale attraverso SDIC, suo maggior azionista. E per il momento sappiamo che Haixia è il maggior azionista del veicolo che rileverà il club rossonero.
> Quindi pensare che l'acquisto del Milan sia una operazione "regionale" (e quindi più facilmente bloccabile dallo Stato, come sostiene Forchielli) e non "statale", è fuori luogo perché tiene in considerazione soltanto una parte del quadro generale. Come spesso certa gente è solita fare...



Appunto  io volevo solo stimolare la capacità di ragionamento dei lettori del forum eheheh


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ieri Forchielli ha detto che il Milan è stato preso da una COLLETTA non da una CORDATA.. è solo un clow in circa di pubblico



Intanto è passato dai Casamonica alla Colletta...


----------



## MasterGorgo (9 Agosto 2016)

Forchelli e Ruiu hanno iniziato a comunicare su Twitter!!
Se la intendono: il giovane inesperto che si pone domande scomode,il vecchio che ne coglie le potenzialità e lo inizia alla verità....
Ma cosa li spinge a pensare solo il peggio ?

... nulla é la loro é solo una maschera, in realtà il vecchio é un sadico adulatore di tazze cinesi e il giovane idiota ancora non lo sà ma ci finirà a letto insieme, circuito come un incapace, anche se forse, nel suo inconscio, ha già iniziato a sperarci...


----------



## sballotello (9 Agosto 2016)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Forchelli e Ruiu hanno iniziato a comunicare su Twitter!!
> Se la intendono: il giovane inesperto che si pone domande scomode,il vecchio che ne coglie le potenzialità e lo inizia alla verità....
> Ma cosa li spinge a pensare solo il peggio ?
> 
> ... nulla é la loro é solo una maschera, in realtà il vecchio é un sadico adulatore di tazze cinesi e il giovane idiota ancora non lo sà ma ci finirà a letto insieme, circuito come un incapace, anche se forse, nel suo inconscio, ha già iniziato a sperarci...



ruiu si è dato al poker, farà il pollo pure li..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2016)

*Luca Pagni, intervistato da Pietro Balzano Prota, ha confermato: non esiste distinguere tra Changxing e governo di Pechino: sono la stessa cosa.*


----------



## malos (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni, intervistato da Pietro Balzano Prota, ha confermato: non esiste distinguere tra Changxing e governo di Pechino: sono la stessa cosa.*



Probabilmente siamo troppo lontani in generale come mentalità che facciamo fatica a capire i loro meccanismi. Loro sono collettivo noi individualisti. Ci vorrà tempo.


----------



## Coripra (9 Agosto 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Probabilmente siamo troppo lontani in generale come mentalità che facciamo fatica a capire i loro meccanismi. Loro sono collettivo noi individualisti. Ci vorrà tempo.



Quindi noi siamo i "veneziani" del calcio, loro invece giocano da squadra


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Aspetta. Haixia capital non è di Changxing? chiedo eh...perché onestamente la cina è un casino



Changxing e dove é situata la Società Veicolo non Haixia.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (9 Agosto 2016)

Da quello che ho potuto vedere su Internet, Changxing è una provincia della prefettura dello Zhejiang, che confina con il Fujian, nel sud-ovest della Cina. Taiwan non c'entra per niente (Forchielli fa un po' di disinformazione voluta), in quanto solo la parte insulare del Fujian è controllata dalla Repubblica di Taiwan.
Quindi probabilmente Haixia ha interessi in generale nel sud-est della Cina.
Changxing è definita "la casa della seta" e "l'illustre contea del sud-est"; forse la scelta di porre lì la sede della SPV è dovuta a motivi di prestigio che noi ignoriamo


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho potuto vedere su Internet, Changxing è una provincia della prefettura dello Zhejiang, che confina con il Fujian, nel sud-ovest della Cina. Taiwan non c'entra per niente (Forchielli fa un po' di disinformazione voluta), in quanto solo la parte insulare del Fujian è controllata dalla Repubblica di Taiwan.
> Quindi probabilmente Haixia ha interessi in generale nel sud-est della Cina.
> Changxing è definita "la casa della seta" e "l'illustre contea del sud-est"; forse la scelta di porre lì la sede della SPV è dovuta a motivi di prestigio che noi ignoriamo


O magari il "prestanome" è di Changxing eheheheh


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho potuto vedere su Internet, Changxing è una provincia della prefettura dello Zhejiang, che confina con il Fujian, nel sud-ovest della Cina. Taiwan non c'entra per niente (Forchielli fa un po' di disinformazione voluta), in quanto solo la parte insulare del Fujian è controllata dalla Repubblica di Taiwan.
> Quindi probabilmente Haixia ha interessi in generale nel sud-est della Cina.
> Changxing è definita "la casa della seta" e "l'illustre contea del sud-est"; forse la scelta di porre lì la sede della SPV è dovuta a motivi di prestigio che noi ignoriamo



Taiwan c'entra...però aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Taiwan c'entra...però aspettiamo e vediamo.



Scusami, cosa c'entra Taiwan? Non riesco a capire, l'unica cosa è che Fujian si trova davanti l'isola di Formosa. Come dire che Fininvest è in affari con la Svizzera perché Milano non è distante dal confine elvetico.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusami, cosa c'entra Taiwan? Non riesco a capire, l'unica cosa è che Fujian si trova davanti l'isola di Formosa. Come dire che Fininvest è in affari con la Svizzera perché Milano non è distante dal confine elvetico.



Un fondo taiwanese possiede una parte di Haixia capital.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Un fondo taiwanese possiede una parte di Haixia capital.



Credo sia quasi impossibile. I cinesi non riconoscono nemmeno l'esistenza della repubblica di taiwan, figuriamoci se permettono alle loro società di fare affari con loro.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Un fondo taiwanese possiede una parte di Haixia capital.



Lo ha detto Forchielli sia a Sky che su CNBC...quindi...e in questo post si commentano le sparate di Forchielli


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo sia quasi impossibile. I cinesi non riconoscono nemmeno l'esistenza della repubblica di taiwan, figuriamoci se permettono alle loro società di fare affari con loro.



"Sino Water is an exempted limited partnership registered under the laws of Cayman Islands, acting through its general partner, Haixia Light Limited, an exempted company with limited liability incorporated under the laws of Cayman Islands, who is ultimately owned by Haixia Industrial Investment Fund (Fujian) Limited Partnership. Haixia Industrial Investment Fund (Fujian) Limited Partnership is found and managed by Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd., which is jointly established in the PRC by SDIC Capital Holdings Co., Ltd., Fujian Investment & Development Group Co., Ltd. and *Fubon Xingji Investment Co.*, Ltd., and principally engaged in investment in energy, equipment manufacturing and finance industries enterprises and provision of related management and consulting services. Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd. is controlled by State Development & Investment Corp. (SDIC)"

fubon xingji investment è taiwanese.


----------



## cremone (9 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo sia quasi impossibile. I cinesi non riconoscono nemmeno l'esistenza della repubblica di taiwan, figuriamoci se permettono alle loro società di fare affari con loro.



Veramente tra Cina e Taiwan girano parecchi miliardi di investimenti


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> "Sino Water is an exempted limited partnership registered under the laws of Cayman Islands, acting through its general partner, Haixia Light Limited, an exempted company with limited liability incorporated under the laws of Cayman Islands, who is ultimately owned by Haixia Industrial Investment Fund (Fujian) Limited Partnership. Haixia Industrial Investment Fund (Fujian) Limited Partnership is found and managed by Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd., which is jointly established in the PRC by SDIC Capital Holdings Co., Ltd., Fujian Investment & Development Group Co., Ltd. and *Fubon Xingji Investment Co.*, Ltd., and principally engaged in investment in energy, equipment manufacturing and finance industries enterprises and provision of related management and consulting services. Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd. is controlled by State Development & Investment Corp. (SDIC)"
> 
> fubon xingji investment è taiwanese.


Non sono riuscita a trovarla su internet.


----------



## galianivatene (9 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo sia quasi impossibile. I cinesi non riconoscono nemmeno l'esistenza della repubblica di taiwan, figuriamoci se permettono alle loro società di fare affari con loro.




Ma infatti Haixia con Taiwan qualcosa c'entra eccome. Tra l'altro, Haixia 海峡 in cinese significa "stretto" (nel senso di tratto di mare tra un lembo di terra e l'altro, con chiaro riferimento allo stretto di Taiwan). Ora, posto che Haixia è un fondo governativo della Repubblica Popolare e che Taiwan è solo nominalmente parte di questa (in quanto riconosciuta, formalmente, dalla quasi totalità della comunità internazionale come territorio della Repubblica Popolare, mentre è a tutti gli effetti uno Stato de facto...), questo fondo ha tra le sue ragioni d'essere quello di fare da ponte tra Taiwan e madrepatria. La Repubblica Popolare, infatti, escluse le vie di riannessione di Taiwan "hard" (leggasi militari), ha adottato la strategia soft di avanzare l'interdipendenza tra i due Paesi, intensificando gli investimenti bilateriali, al fine di convergere verso una futura riunificazione, possibilmente secondo il modello "Un Paese, due sistemi" già adottato con Hong Kong e Macao. Ecco perché probabilmente in Haixia esiste una componente Taiwanese, cui faceva riferimento Forchielli, ma il fondo rimane di investimento privato, ma facente capo a Pechino (sì, Lui, il contatto telefonico). Su questo pochi dubbi. E Forchielli rimane un disinformatore, perché non si può proprio dire che Haixia sia Taiwanese!

Vedete il sito ufficiale di Haixiacapital e accedete alla sezione 关于我们.Poi andate di traduttore se non sapete il cinese...


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Agosto 2016)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Ma infatti Haixia con Taiwan qualcosa c'entra eccome. Tra l'altro, Haixia 海峡 in cinese significa "stretto" (nel senso di tratto di mare tra un lembo di terra e l'altro, con chiaro riferimento allo stretto di Taiwan). Ora, posto che Haixia è un fondo governativo della Repubblica Popolare e che Taiwan è solo nominalmente parte di questa (in quanto riconosciuta, formalmente, dalla quasi totalità della comunità internazionale come territorio della Repubblica Popolare, mentre è a tutti gli effetti uno Stato de facto...), questo fondo ha tra le sue ragioni d'essere quello di fare da ponte tra Taiwan e madrepatria. La Repubblica Popolare, infatti, escluse le vie di riannessione di Taiwan "hard" (leggasi militari), ha adottato la strategia soft di avanzare l'interdipendenza tra i due Paesi, intensificando gli investimenti bilateriali, al fine di convergere verso una futura riunificazione, possibilmente secondo il modello "Un Paese, due sistemi" già adottato con Hong Kong e Macao. Ecco perché probabilmente in Haixia esiste una componente Taiwanese, cui faceva riferimento Forchielli, ma il fondo rimane di investimento privato, ma facente capo a Pechino (sì, Lui, il contatto telefonico). Su questo pochi dubbi. E Forchielli rimane un disinformatore, perché non si può proprio dire che Haixia sia Taiwanese!
> 
> Vedete il sito ufficiale (non so se posso linkare):  e accedete alla sezione 关于我们.Poi andate di traduttore se non sapete il cinese...




Chiarissimo. Grazie mille.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2016)

Mi ha bloccato su Twitter dopo avergli chiesto come è possibile parlare di farsa e poi dire che si tratta solo di piccole società, o è una cosa o l'altra. Nessuna risposta, mi ha bloccato. LOL


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi ha bloccato su Twitter dopo avergli chiesto come è possibile parlare di farsa e poi dire che si tratta solo di piccole società, o è una cosa o l'altra. Nessuna risposta, *mi ha bloccato*. LOL



Speriamo che gli si blocchi a lui qualcosa. ignorante cafone.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi ha bloccato su Twitter dopo avergli chiesto come è possibile parlare di farsa e poi dire che si tratta solo di piccole società, o è una cosa o l'altra. Nessuna risposta, mi ha bloccato. LOL



ahahhaha che essere. 
Comunque io sono convinto di una cosa, prima probabilmente era anche serio quando diceva che gli risultava difficile che una cordata avrebbe preso il Milan. Adesso è palese che sta solo rosicando e sta sputando melma da ogni poro. Trasuda odio da ogni suo tweet.


----------



## Edric (12 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi ha bloccato su Twitter dopo avergli chiesto come è possibile parlare di farsa e poi dire che si tratta solo di piccole società, o è una cosa o l'altra. Nessuna risposta, mi ha bloccato. LOL



Brutta bestia da affrontare la logica.


----------



## Doctore (12 Agosto 2016)

hhahaha ha bloccato anche me forchiella...gli ho scritto da che non esistevano i cinesi ora sono poveracci lol


----------



## Aragorn (13 Agosto 2016)

Ma è uno spettacolo la sua pagina twitter, per non parlare degli sfinteristi che lo venerano come un Dio ! con così tanti seguaci ormai è una vera e propria setta


----------



## Casnop (13 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> "Sino Water is an exempted limited partnership registered under the laws of Cayman Islands, acting through its general partner, Haixia Light Limited, an exempted company with limited liability incorporated under the laws of Cayman Islands, who is ultimately owned by Haixia Industrial Investment Fund (Fujian) Limited Partnership. Haixia Industrial Investment Fund (Fujian) Limited Partnership is found and managed by Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd., which is jointly established in the PRC by SDIC Capital Holdings Co., Ltd., Fujian Investment & Development Group Co., Ltd. and *Fubon Xingji Investment Co.*, Ltd., and principally engaged in investment in energy, equipment manufacturing and finance industries enterprises and provision of related management and consulting services. Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd. is controlled by State Development & Investment Corp. (SDIC)"
> 
> fubon xingji investment è taiwanese.


Consiglierei a tutti di tenere in considerazione solo l'ultimo rigo di questa profile schedule: "Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd. is controlled by State Development & Investment Corp. (SDIC)". In Cina, è come il marchio "made in Italy". Il resto è solo descrizione di management companies, fondi e SPV, che celano la sostanza rappresentata da quella sigla. E' capitato per ragioni professionali di seguire un'azienda italiana nel settore edile interessata ad investire nella urbanizzazione intensiva su commesse statali. Una delle concorrenti nella gara d'appalto era una società cinese, ignota nello storico commesse in Senegal, ma nel cui profilo aziendale, evidenziato nel verbale di gara, appariva la magica sigla del controllante, SDIC. L'azienda italiana comprese subito che la gara era stata già decisa altrove che dinanzi all'ignoto funzionario della cooperativa senegalese che apriva le buste delle offerte, e la delusione fu digerita abbastanza in fretta.


----------

